# mRNA Vaccination of Animals Expected to Begin by the End of the Year



## _47iscool (Sep 9, 2022)

https://www.nutritruth.org/single-p...mals-expected-to-begin-by-the-end-of-the-year


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

I bet if I look at any other article on this site it's going to talk about adrenochrome, say that Hunter Biden did 9/11, and some other inane shit. Post some real fuckin news LMAO


----------



## _47iscool (Sep 9, 2022)

No harm in warning people if it is true.

Not everybody wants the graphene oxide clot-shot.

Also, this is what it links to in the article. Seems legit.
https://www.porkbusiness.com/news/i...res-65-million-advance-novel-vaccine-platform


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

Considering how many viruses start zoonotic and then jump to humans, this is a pretty good thing.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 9, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> https://www.nutritruth.org/single-p...mals-expected-to-begin-by-the-end-of-the-year


Have you noticed how everyone who came into contact with dihydrogen monoxide has ended up dying? Matter of fact, all the deaths attributed to the top 10 medical conditions in the US have been patients who had frequent contact with this substance.



LainaGabranth said:


> I bet if I look at any other article on this site it's going to talk about adrenochrome, say that Hunter Biden did 9/11, and some other inane shit. Post some real fuckin news LMAO


Yeah but 9/11 is not longer that big of a deal, it's all about Jan 6 now, which is objectively worse than 9/11, the holocaust, nuclear winter, the reign of cthulu and the apocalypse all at the same time. Lets not forget the billions of deaths (or was it trillions?), and the horror caused by this guy:





So intimidating.... so scary... so....ferocious....


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Yeah but 9/11 is not longer that big of a deal, it's all about Jan 6 now, which is objectively worse than 9/11, the holocaust, nuclear winter, the reign of cthulu and the apocalypse all at the same time. Lets not forget the billions of deaths (or was it trillions?), and the horror caused by this guy:


I like how I can tell what positions you hold just by how horrible your attempt at irony is LOL


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 9, 2022)

From the site's 'about' page:


> After decades of holding several middle and senior management positions in University Teaching Hospitals


Why do I feel like this person ran the kitchen or was an office manager or something. Skirting around any mention of being a doctor, nurse, or even healthcare assistant is speaking volumes.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh Jesus fucking Christ, dude.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 9, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> So intimidating.... so scary... so....ferocious....


Truly the face of horror itself. In fact, I bet that's not even their final form.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I like how I can tell what positions you hold just by how horrible your attempt at irony is LOL


And I can tell what positions you hold by the fact that I can't see a difference between you and OP. A bunch of conspiranoid propagandists. You can keep your "truth" to yourself, it's no different from OP's "truth". One sees the world all red, the other sees the world all blue, both are missing on the beauty of our polychromatic reality.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Sep 9, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> And I can tell what positions you hold by the fact that I can't see a difference between you and OP. A bunch of conspiranoid propagandists. You can keep your "truth" to yourself, it's no different from OP's "truth". One sees the world all red, the other sees the world all blue, both are missing on the beauty of our polychromatic reality.


Is that why they call you Acid Snake?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> And I can tell what positions you hold by the fact that I can't see a difference between you and OP. A bunch of conspiranoid propagandists. You can keep your "truth" to yourself, it's no different from OP's "truth". One sees the world all red, the other sees the world all blue, both are missing on the beauty of our polychromatic reality.


 A lot of projection, just because I think that zoonotic viruses are bad? Seek mental help.


----------



## _47iscool (Sep 9, 2022)

I guess civility is too much to ask these days.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> I guess civility is too much to ask these days.


It's overrated. My points are too based to be constrained by the limits of other people's civility obsession.


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Have you noticed how everyone who came into contact with dihydrogen monoxide has ended up dying?


Everyone who has come into contact with anything will end up dying.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dangers-dihydrogen-monoxide/


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2022)

I can't seem to find any sources beyond the one cited that backs this claim up. That being said, I would rather farm animals be vaccinated, than risk having diseases spreading around the farms and possibly making the leap to humans. Plus, there's literally no evidence that shows any harmful effects of vaccinated animals and their meat products.


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> https://www.nutritruth.org/single-p...mals-expected-to-begin-by-the-end-of-the-year


If you're consuming dead animals then you don't really care about what you're putting in your mouth anyway.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

This anti-animal vaccination nonsense is just a splinter from the myopic "natural-only" craze where people wouldn't buy certain foods unless they used small words on the back. I swear at this point I think the only reason anyone is afraid of shit like this is explicitly because they want to look cool and rebellious for saying they don't like safety precautions.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I like how I can tell what positions you hold just by how horrible your attempt at irony is LOL


So much whataboutism for Jan 6, when no one even mentioned it, let alone imply that it was worse than anything.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> So much whataboutism for Jan 6, when no one even mentioned it, let alone imply that it was worse than anything.


These people are so fucking unhinged, holy shit. Literally the article will just have the word "vaccine" in it and they start rambling off every stupid political position they're told to have


----------



## _47iscool (Sep 10, 2022)

/@Acid_Snake 

What does Jan 6 even have to do with this post? 
Also, I am not a Trump supporter anymore. Haven't been for years. Nor a bumbling Biden supporter.

I respect the work you did with ZSO on OPL, but your sarcastic comments were uncalled for./


Anyone who wants the shot is their decision, but for those of us who don't should at least know what might be happening .


----------



## RAHelllord (Sep 10, 2022)

Animals  meant for consumption have gotten vaccinated since the literal 1880's, this is nothing different just because the delivery mechanism of immune reaction causing molecules is a newer iteration.

Particularly when eating those things it's irrelevant because all parts of the remaining immune system in the meat are inert and get dunked into a literal acid bath that breaks them down into harmless fats and proteins. Even the enzymes in the saliva will just trap that stuff so it gets broken down further by the few immune cells present.

Please stop being afraid of progress in science because it's new to you, the tech has been studied for over 10 years now and it's literally just using your own cells in a controlled manner to deliver the relevant parts for your immune system to peruse. The advantages of mRNA delivery are numerous as is, not the least the ease of manufacturing it and how shelf stable they are.
If you'd like to actually learn about how both your immune system works in detail and how various kinds of vaccines fit into it I highly recommend the book Immune: A Journey into the Mysterious System That Keeps You Alive written by Phillipp Dettmer. It's a bit thick but has a lot of good illustrations and explains everything in detail in an easy to follow manner, especially considering the complexity of the subject. It's also not too expensive and fact checked by multiple immunologists and virologists that actually work and study in the relevant fields of their topics.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> Not everybody wants the graphene oxide clot-shot.



I'm curious as to how you think that would work. Even if any part of the "graphene in vaccine" conspiracy theory were true, the shot goes into the animals, not you.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

We should just make vaccine mandates globally at this point.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 10, 2022)

smf said:


> Everyone who has come into contact with anything will end up dying.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dangers-dihydrogen-monoxide/


Yeah that was kind of the point of my post, did you really need to link to a snope article? Unless you really do believe I wrote that seriously instead of being an obvious mock on OP and conspiraoids.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> We should just make vaccine mandates globally at this point.


ah yes, just like how overdosing animals with antibiotics has in no way created super-bacteria because we all know science works by simply forcing people to do things without any prior testing and blindly following mandates like if it were the Bible 2.0
GTFO you braindead amoeba, stop using science the same way that the nazis did.


----------



## RAHelllord (Sep 10, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> ah yes, just like how overdosing animals with antibiotics has in no way created super-bacteria because we all know science works by simply forcing people to do things without any prior testing and blindly following mandates like if it were the Bible 2.0
> GTFO you braindead amoeba, stop using science the same way that the nazis did.


All vaccines we currently have are mass tested already and the reluctancy to take them has led to the increase of, or reemergence of, diseases that were all but eradicated in large swaths of the world.

Super-bacteria are from hospitals more than farms, and farm animals have a maximum amount of antibiotics they are allowed to consume and still be safe for humans to consume. On top of that higher vaccination numbers have a better chance of preventing the emergency of antibiotics resistant strains of bacteria, so according to your own priorities a global vaccine mandate would be desirable to combat that problem.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 10, 2022)

RAHelllord said:


> All vaccines we currently have are mass tested already and the reluctancy to take them has led to the increase of, or reemergence of, diseases that were all but eradicated in large swaths of the world.


Ok this is an outright lie, mRNA vaccines have been a thing for two years, there's no long term side effect study done at all. Look, I'm all against anti-vax and I will laught at these conspiranoids left and right, I have my three shots and I recommend everyone to get theirs, but don't ever use science to push politics, that's what the nazis did, period.



RAHelllord said:


> farm animals have a maximum amount of antibiotics they are allowed to consume and still be safe for humans to consume.


And why do you think that is? Come on, just put two more brain cells to work, it ain't that hard.



RAHelllord said:


> On top of that higher vaccination numbers have a better chance of preventing the emergency of antibiotics resistant strains of bacteria, so according to your own priorities a global vaccine mandate would be desirable to combat that problem.


Now you are combining vaccines and antibiotics in the same sentence, this just doesn't make any sense.

Either way, no Mister Mengele, you can't force people to take any form of medication or go under any sort of medical procedure against their will.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> ah yes, just like how overdosing animals with antibiotics has in no way created super-bacteria because we all know science works by simply forcing people to do things without any prior testing and blindly following mandates like if it were the Bible 2.0
> GTFO you braindead amoeba, stop using science the same way that the nazis did.


"Vaccinating animals makes you LITERALLY HITLER"
holy shit, the absolute state of the right


----------



## smf (Sep 10, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Yeah that was kind of the point of my post, did you really need to link to a snope article? Unless you really do believe I wrote that seriously instead of being an obvious mock on OP and conspiraoids.


Yes, because https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PoesLaw

Also someone could have read your post and thought you were being serious and start believing it.


----------



## RAHelllord (Sep 10, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Ok this is an outright lie, mRNA vaccines have been a thing for two years, there's no long term side effect study done at all. Look, I'm all against anti-vax and I will laught at these conspiranoids left and right, I have my three shots and I recommend everyone to get theirs, but don't ever use science to push politics, that's what the nazis did, period.


5 billion people have gotten the mRNA vaccine world wide, and long term effects of any vaccine (including the very first ones) since the inception of the tech have always been shown within two weeks of administering it. There are no further long term effects going to show up because it's been two years since the first have been used. No vaccine before has ever had "long term effects" show up longer than 2 weeks out after the vaccination, and this can't be any different for mRNA vaccines due to how they work.


Acid_Snake said:


> Now you are combining vaccines and antibiotics in the same sentence, this just doesn't make any sense.


There's this thing called an immune system that every human has, and if the immune system is able to deal with a bacterial infection by itself the person in question does not need antibiotics. No antibiotics being used means less chance of a more resistant strain of bacteria emerging and propagating.
How do we get the best results of people not requiring antibiotics for infections? That's right, we immunize them before they get infected with a vaccine.

This is literally basic bio and shouldn't be hard to grasp without me having to spell it out for you.



Acid_Snake said:


> Either way, no Mister Mengele, you can't force people to take any form of medication or go under any sort of medical procedure against their will.


Up to date vaccinations are a requirement to partake in public education, and vaccinations are required for international travel to many destinations. Expand that to all schools and additionally offer insurance benefits like lower premiums to people that get all relevant vaccinations and it's an effective mandate.

Or tell people it's Trump's piss and gives them super powers, that would probably work just as well for the parts of the population currently struggling with their lack of education.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

How curious that a thread about vaccinating animals has quickly turn into covid vaccine misinformation. Why is that?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> How curious that a thread about vaccinating animals has quickly turn into covid vaccine misinformation. Why is that?



Brainwashed conservatives try not to go on an unhinged rant about vaccines for 5 seconds IMPOSSIBLE CHALLENGE 2022 EDITION


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

Sicklyboy said:


> Brainwashed conservatives try not to go on an unhinged rant about vaccines for 5 seconds IMPOSSIBLE CHALLENGE 2022 EDITION


It's telling that conservatives will read articles about sheep and pigs being vaccinated and IMMEDIATELY think it's about them.


----------



## _47iscool (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "Vaccinating animals makes you LITERALLY HITLER"
> holy shit, the absolute state of the right



He was against the mandates.


----------



## RAHelllord (Sep 11, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> He was against the mandates.View attachment 326655


You should tell that to people like Ben Shapiro that have repeatedly compared the vaccine mandate to Nazi Germany.

Also maybe read the rest of the article to learn that he was against vaccines to help exterminate the undesirables more efficiently: https://jacobin.com/2021/09/vaccine-mandates-covid-pandemic-german-nazi-inoculation-policy


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "Vaccinating animals makes you LITERALLY HITLER"
> holy shit, the absolute state of the right


At least I know how to read and I don't go around spreading fake news, like quoting something that was never said.

Anyways, go back to 1930's Germany where your ideas will be more than welcomed. I'm pretty sure the Jews in concentration camps will love to hear your explanation as to why they have to be injected against their will. All in the name of science and progress of course. Mengele would be so proud of you.

Read a book, you might wake up a few brain cells.

Also it's so funny that you call me "right", I guess that means Obama and (Bill) Clinton are also right wing, since I 100% supported them, and I 100% hate Bush. Makes you wonder, if I am to the right of you, that means you're an extremist radical leftie, so it's good to know at least you don't hide your totalitarian nature. Which is probably why I keep finding similarities to Nazi Germany in every post you make.



smf said:


> Yes, because https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PoesLaw
> 
> Also someone could have read your post and thought you were being serious and start believing it.


The very first thing you come accross when googling "dihydrogen monoxide" is a very simple explanation of the joke. I'm not responssible if people can't read. No amount of "Laws" will ever prevent someone from being stupid enough to fall for such a blatant joke.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 11, 2022)

_47iscool said:


> He was against the mandates.View attachment 326655


I could care less what side Hitler was on, the problem with him was that he forced you to pick the same side as he did.
That's what fascism is all about, it has nothing to do with being in favor or against anything, and all about forcing your views and way of life onto others. Which is what people in favor of mandates are doing.

You can find fascists ideas on both the right and the left, that's how fucking powerful his methods of propagating his ideology is, and why it's so hard to combat it, he was a very sneaky and manipulative individual to the point where you wouldn't know all the shit he was doing if it weren't for the allies winning the war and eventually coming accross the concentration camps. He won the Noble Piece Prize, that's how good he was at hiding his intentions, that's how fascists really are, they speak about "peace" and "progress" all the time, they hide under a mask, but then they backstab anyone when given the chance.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 11, 2022)

Anyone who says fascism can be on the left is pretty dumb considering that the only fascist states to ever exist were far right.


----------



## smf (Sep 11, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> I'm not responssible if people can't read. No amount of "Laws" will ever prevent someone from being stupid enough to fall for such a blatant joke.


What "joke"? I'm not responsible if you write posts that make out you believe some troll kid.


----------

